# black paslode?!?!



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats all this now?! 









I want my framer in black too!!!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Thats an old one isnt it?


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Thats an old one isnt it?


I have no idea, never saw one in black.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

That's an old school paslode. They were black before going to orange.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Different batteries than the new ones.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

That things gas would probally self combust in summer, that would be extremely hot laying out in the sun.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The proto types we had in the 80's were black as I believe the first retail models.


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it looks pretty cool


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yup. Those models are commonly found at the flea market with lots of dust on them..


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yup. Those models are commonly found at the flea market with lots of dust on them..


I take it they were junk???


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The early Paslode Impulse was unreliable, slow & the battery didn't last long.

A great deal like owning a sports car....work on it a lot for a few minutes use...:laughing::whistling


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Let's just say they've come a long way since they started out. The only reason to own a first generation model would be nostalgia.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

My old man has a framer and a trim gun... I've never gotten either of them to work.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I had the black one for 6 years and killed 2 orange ones in the same period. The only issue I ran into was the spark wire needed TLC on occasion.


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

A black Paslode????!!!!!


Why not... It worked in Blazing Saddles!!!


----------



## singlespeed (Oct 8, 2008)

We always had problems with keeping the battery in place as I recall. The little swinging piece of plastic that held the battery "stick" always seemed to come open and the battery would fall out if you were using it at on odd angle, which was all the time since it was good only for punch.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

That makes me Feel OLD. One of the first tools I bought was a Type 1 looked just like that one but it had a RED Grip safety which frequently ticked me off... Thanks for the PIC.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

griz said:


> The proto types we had in the 80's were black as I believe the first retail models.


pretty sure your right. i wasnt around back then doing this but finehomebuilding showed that gun in their 25th anniversary issue in the article about tools that were huge jumps forward in technology


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I still use the black finish nailer to this day, It was my first nail gun back in 1989 I think I bought it! Still works great and the round batteries are holding up I replaced them back in 05 !


----------

